# Play hard!



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely photo of gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Lovely photo of gorgeous dogs.


Thanks for the comment,i just came across them in the park the other day i think the big fluffy dog is a Keeshond not sure.
Below is a picture of my dog Jack who died 2 years ago at the grand age of 18.
He was a boxer staff cross.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha very intense looking face!


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing close up photos


----------

